# Budgie Wing clipping!?



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

I really want to train my budgie and i want to clip the wings, if wing clipping is as easy as wing clipping on pigeons, then i can but otherwise i need help. And what about capturing the bird ! it bites like mad!

Thanks for help asap 

Elvis


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

The vets and vet techs have a clever way of holding them from behind with their head between your bent fingers, but I've never been able to get the hang of it. My solution with parakeets is to hold them in a towel or use leather gloves. The actually clipping part is easy, just clip the primaries.


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Wing clipping is quit easy. I do it on my own and im only 13 but here is an easy was to do this: Hold your budgies head in between your middle and ring finger (not to tight just enough to keep his head away to prevent biting.) Hold the wing out that you want to clip first (it does not matter wether you clip both or just one) Skip the first 2 or three feathers from the starting(the three longest ones, the budgie will look nicer if yoiu skip those ones because they show). Be carful that you do not clip them too close up because you have to remember they have blood feathers and if you clip one they could start bleading. If you do happen to clip it too close just take a nice warm cloth and hold it there for awile it should prevent it from bleeding too much but if it still does not stop wich it should within the next few minutes eather that but it will not bleed too too much.) Do this to the other wing if you would like and you are done! It isnt too hard once you get used to it but it depends on what your budgies attitude or personality is. Budgies and all the other parrets, parakeets,etc. have all sorts of different personalities. Some bite, some are calm, some are more loving, and some are more wild. For example-- I have a budgie named Lucy, she is a white bidgie, looks nice but is my most roughest bird, she also bites when she thinks ios being threatened, for example by the siccors when trimming wich is the only time she should feel threatened. Then I have Joey, he is a common green budgie, nothing fancy but he is the one who is more to himself and the other girly budgies of mine. Then last but not least I hace Julie wich is a rared color budgie wich probubly has every color in her you can get out of a budgie, she is the nicest budgie you will ever meet. She is calm, never bites when trimming her wings.  Hope I helped and I gave you a few pointers.


----------

